# Union Force Toe Strap Review



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

I ordered pair of union force sl and i am currently waiting for them to arrive in the mail. I checked them out in person and liked them alot, but i didnt notice the toe strap and the ratchet system that some people seem to be annoyed by. What is the deal with the ratcheting system? is it really that bad, does is slow you down on and off lifts? Thanks all the info is very appreciated.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I got a pair of SLs as well. I haven't ridden them yet but have a pair of Force MCs from last year. They seem to be pretty close and I don't mind them at all. They don't slow me down but they are a bit different. I'm sure you will get used to them.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Coming from burton triads, the toe ratchet really POPS off when you unclip it, it just doesn't slide out smoothly like my burtons. It's a very rough release. I tend to just push the whole ratchet down to get the teeth to lift off the ladder. I'm guessing I should be pressing into the middle cavity of the ratchet...but even when I try to do that, it just doesn't prop up the teeth off the ladder enough.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its an old ratchet design. Doesnt really work that great for a smooth release, but they do work. I have like 60 or something day on my Contacts from last year without any issues.
The toe strap is definitely different. Personally I actually really like it. It works for me.


----------



## mike v (Jan 9, 2009)

It definitely goes against the look and action of most traditional toe straps, but it's not a bad thing, I don't mind them anymore.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I really like the Force toe strap. It could be a little easier to take off, although that might make the ratchet prone to undoing like my Burton P1.1 toe strap does every now & again.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

it won't slow you down. it's just a shitty design by today's standards - just look at the toe strap ratchets on any other binding - ride, rome, even burton. on the unions you have to jam down hard on the lever end of the ratchet body with your thumb to unseat the teeth to pull the strap off. i should be able to just rip it back like on the ankle strap ratchet, which works great. so, why couldn't the dumbass designers at union use the same ratchet design on the toe as on the ankle? for $200+, that's lame. then there's the toe strap itself which is a lame convertible strap design on the year 4's. not sure if they improved it on the year 5's because the front lip is no longer exposed, but it looks like the same p.o.s. just with the leather cover pulled over the end. i am looking to franken mine with rome straps if i can get my hands on a pair. they work ok as reg. straps over the toes, but as a cap over the end of your boot, i find it does nothing to comform properly because it's just a hard, stiff plastic strip. i find i have to position it just right to make it hold over the end as i crank it down. i'm still mystified why unions suddenly get so much hype this year when there are many better options. just curious, why did you buy them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

they work fine for me. i have about 30 runs on them. they haven't came off the toe once yet. they conform over the toe no problem. at first, i was getting the violent release, then i realized i was strapping them on too tight. now they release fine, with little effort. i don't know if the boot/sizing etc. has an effect, but i have the L/XL and wear a size 13, 32 Lashed Boot.

that said, they won't release like BUTTER, the way my wife's Rome Madison toe straps do. Those things are smooooooth.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Droogandbrotha said:


> they work fine for me. i have about 30 runs on them. they haven't came off the toe once yet. they conform over the toe no problem. at first, i was getting the violent release, then i realized i was strapping them on too tight. now they release fine, with little effort. i don't know if the boot/sizing etc. has an effect, but i have the L/XL and wear a size 13, 32 Lashed Boot.
> 
> that said, they won't release like BUTTER, the way my wife's Rome Madison toe straps do. Those things are smooooooth.


Who the fuck cares how "smooth" the toe strap comes off? The whole point of them is to strap your feet down onto a board, give you control and make you comfortable doing so. As long as they come off they did their job!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> Who the fuck cares how "smooth" the toe strap comes off? The whole point of them is to strap your feet down onto a board, give you control and make you comfortable doing so. As long as they come off they did their job!


can't argue with that.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

ATOTony76 said:


> Who the fuck cares how "smooth" the toe strap comes off? The whole point of them is to strap your feet down onto a board, give you control and make you comfortable doing so. As long as they come off they did their job!


say that to anyone who's ever had Ride's revolver ratchets


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> Who the fuck cares how "smooth" the toe strap comes off? The whole point of them is to strap your feet down onto a board, give you control and make you comfortable doing so. As long as they come off they did their job!


like every binding on the market. name one that doesn't. and i can name many that do it better. so, union can stand to improve plenty and you can all stop hyping this crap.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

alright, i've had my morning coffee. just ride 'em. a binding is a binding is a binding.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

a shit binding is a shit binding


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> Who the fuck cares how "smooth" the toe strap comes off? The whole point of them is to strap your feet down onto a board, give you control and make you comfortable doing so. As long as they come off they did their job!


I think you missed the point. It matters and people care because of the price and the fact that the ankle strap's ratchet is just fine. The logic is effed up when you have a good ankle strap, but then you have a toe strap that's fucked.

If I am going to pay $300,000 for a Ferrari, that thing better have the absolute best interior materials. Yea, the car will still drive just as well with cotton covers, but why in the world would I pay $300,000 for it then? It's a matter of logic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't really like Union's toe straps either, but I am willing to bet that the guys that don't have problems with it slipping are using boots with a square toe box. I can see where the strap would have problems biting on to a more rounded toed boot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

ya i see what you mean....they really fit snug on my 2010 burton hail boots at the shop so i ordered them online


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Didnt like union bindings. but I love Flux


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Rode my forces for a 40ish days and the toe strap ratchet has never let go on me no matter how hard I crashed. The plastic half-ass toe cap piece never stayed on the tip of my boot, so I just wear it like a traditional, across the toe strap. Their construction or performance isn't anything spectacular, but they are still a solidly performing bindings for most intemediate riders out there.


----------

